

How Grand Theft Auto Explains One of the Biggest Mysteries of the US Economy - dshibarshin
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-26/goldman-how-grand-theft-auto-explains-one-of-the-biggest-mysteries-of-the-u-s-economy

======
a3n
The article suggests we may not have figured out how to properly measure IT
productivity growth.

Another possibility (my guess, no research to support it) is that we really
have experienced a reduction in productivity growth. Corporations are doing
very well post-recession, labor is not. I say and think this over and over
again: corporations have figured out how to take a larger share from
productivity than labor has.

At some point, labor has to wonder "why should I?"

Skip to about 1:00 if you like.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiOEQOtBlQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiOEQOtBlQ)

